# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Micro Fotografia

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: 

Aquilo que está lá mas não vemos  :Wink: 

Nikon Small World - Detail - 1st Place, 2011 - Dr. Igor Siwanowicz

Copepods In Your Face


Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------

